# Seeking carpool to Visa run from Abu Dhabi to Oman



## mrjohnka (Dec 3, 2014)

I have to do a visa run between now to 6th of May 2015. Looking for someone to carpool as I don't have a car. I will off course share the cost. I have a valid International Driving License and can help driving.


----------



## g1968g (Jul 2, 2014)

If your stuck. Call Rotana and fly to Muscat.
All done in one evening for approx. 330 AED


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mrjohnka said:


> I have to do a visa run between now to 6th of May 2015. Looking for someone to carpool as I don't have a car. I will off course share the cost. I have a valid International Driving License and can help driving.


Check the visa run thread on the sticky and post there.


----------

